# Howdy . . .



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Would'nt be any galoots around these parts would there ?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

steve mackay said:


> Would'nt be any galoots around these parts would there ?



Welcome to the forum. Not to sure what a Galoots is but we have a few clowns, A guy that I sware is Larry the Cable Guy, and a few wooly looking cave men. Oh yea we have a few Experts to, other than that it's just a bunch of like minded sawdust making, wood turning, log cutting, furniture building, box making, wood workers here. If you fit in any of these category, pull up a chair and kick your shoes off. It's a great place to be. Handy


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Is a galoot anything like a yoot? (my cousin vinnie)
Mike Hawkins:laughing:


----------



## JBark (Oct 8, 2008)

I use and own a lot of hand tools but do not ignore my power tools. Guess that rules me out.

John


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Not to mention Ole Farts like me..


----------

